# Nice Skull/Brain Cupcake Kit



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I saw one almost exactly like that at Ross the other day. I snatched it up, then put it back. It's just the wrapper with instructions on how to make the brains with frosting. 
Here's a template for the wrappers if you want to save a few bucks. Use scrapbook paper or a graphics editor to make your own designs.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Duh, here's the link:
http://www.skiptomylou.org/2010/10/22/free-cupcake-wrapper-template/


----------



## Mirage2u (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks! That's so perfect!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on ROSS carrying them! I found several boxes of the kit at my local store. $3.99, so a few bucks cheaper than WorldMarket too. The strawberry flavor smells yummy, I was so hungry by the time I got home with them! I checked the expiration date on the box/frosting kit mix and it was still way out in the future so no doubt it's a fresh box.

And BTW thanks for the template link for the wraps. I might make some in the future with some thin cardboard with either gift wrap glued on (3M makes a spray mount that works well) or maybe will do a custom design on the computer that would fit the template. The ROSS purchase was a just a lot faster and easier if I end up with little time before I need the cupcakes.


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

the aprons are paper, and the kit is a great idea, but once you know how to "frost" the brain, I suggest using a regular cake mix and frosting. the one in the kit is just a powder frosting. I used betty crocker strawberry frosting (pink color) or a cream cheese with a little red food coloring


----------

